# Paint colour for the body?



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

Does anyone know the paint code/colour for the coachbuilt part of my 03 Autotrail Apache 700 please ? is it the same Fiat colour as the cab or a different white? thanks in anticipation.


----------



## FM02MZO (Oct 15, 2012)

I was once told that it was just called Fiat White,, and that is what Halfords also called it


----------



## tecchie (Jun 21, 2012)

Fiat 249 Bianco white No 1 variant. If you call their aftersales and ask for Mike he'll give you the code. I presume yours is on a Fiat chassis and not Mercedes?


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

Yes thats right thanks.it is a Fiat


----------

